# Digitalkamera erkennt die CF-Kard nicht mehr



## tuxsymptom (16. September 2005)

Hallo !

Ich habe mir vor Kurzem eine Digitalkamera (Yakumo Mega-Image 55cx) gekauft. Als Speicher unterstützt diese die CF-Karten.
Daher habe ich gleich die 512er CF-Card gekauft, was auch zuerst prima funktioniert hat.
Nach einem Tag experimentieren ging es mit Problems los, zuerst hat sich die Kamera festgefahren und ich musste die per Entnehmen der Batterien reseten. Daraufhin konnte man die Bilder auf dem Rechner nicht mehr laden.
Dann habe ich die CF-Card übers Menü der Kamera formatiert.

Danach ist ein Adobe Programm beim Laden der Bilder von der Kamera festgefahren und ich musste den USB Kabel ziehen.
Jetzt hab ich das Problem, dass die CF-Karte von der Kamera nicht mehr erkannt wird und ich kann sie somit nicht formatieren.

Weiss jemand woran es liegen könnte und ob man die CF-Karte doch irgendwie zum Laufen bringen könnte (is ja schließlich eine 512e die auch Kohle gekostet hat)

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## turboprinz (16. September 2005)

HiHo,
ich würde versuchen die Karte am Rechner zu formatieren. Denke FAT sollte das Richtige Dateisystem sein. Wenn es dann nicht geht, einfach die Karte umtauschen...
Gruß der TURBOprinz

PS: Ich würde die Bilder, bevor ich sie am PC verarbeite, immer ersteinmal sichern und nur vom Rechner aus öffnen.


----------

